# Motorcycle, ATV, and Scooter service



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

My wife and I recently moved to Pensacola and brought our Motorcycle, ATV and Scooter repair and service business with us. We operated Cycles By Breeze in West Virginia for 4 years before deciding to move down here. Her father lived in Gulf Breeze until he passed away in October which is why we ended up here. Got tired of the cold and snow in WV. So here we are in sunny Florida! Funny, I say that now as it is raining like crazy outside... 

Anyways, We service all makes and models of Motorcycles, ATV's and Scooters. Even the Chinese brands! I grew up on the Eastern Shore of Maryland so I know boating and love the water. We do not service watercraft, but we can talk fishing and boating while we work on your Cycle or ATV!! Our regular rates are already much lower than most other shops in the area. We will give any member of the Pensacola Fishing Forum a 10% discount off all labor! That makes our already low prices even lower.. 

We are located at 3983 N. W St, Unit #28. Contact us at 850-438-0401 for any of your service needs! 

Our other passion, besides motorcycles, is boating. We spent many a day on the Chesapeake Bay. Caught may a Rock fish in my time... so even if you dont need any work done, if your in the area stop by the shop and lets chat boating and fishing..... if ya need a deck hand on a sunday or wednesday, let me know, would love to try my hand at catching some of the fish around here... LOL 

We wouldnt mind finding us a small runabout to cruise around in, so if you got one sitting around you might want to get rid of cheap, or want to barter some labor for it, give us a shout..... 

Looking forward to meeting some of you all down here, making new friends and catching some fish!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

BTT Remember, 10% off the labor costs to all PFF Members!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Super knowledgeable and will allow you to borrow his motorcycle trailer for transporting your crotch rocket, hog, street bike or scooter to his shop.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll call you in about two weeks. Do you put on tires?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> I'll call you in about two weeks. Do you put on tires?


Yeap, we do mount and balance tires. Give us a call when your ready to get them done


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Xiphius said:


> Super knowledgeable and will allow you to borrow his motorcycle trailer for transporting your crotch rocket, hog, street bike or scooter to his shop.


Thanks for the good review! It was nice meeting ya and we will get ya fixed up..


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Took my 97 Softail over to Doug. Had tires and some small things fixed on the bike. Couldn't have been happier with the service and the bike runs awesome. Price was within my budget, and he let me use his trailer to drop it off and take it home. 

I think he balanced the tires better then Harley. Tried the bike out yesterday on the road and was doing 65 when I looked a the speedometer. Felt like I was going slower then that, and the ride was so much smoother then before.

Give the guy a try.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks! Was great meeting ya and glad your happy with the bike. Thanks for the good words!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*atv*

pm sent


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> pm sent


PM sent back to ya


----------

